# Chester



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, all you very learned people,

Looking for reccomendations of a CL or CS near Chester that has a bus link close by to get into Chester Centre and the Racecourse , might like to have a drink or two so cant drive ( and if we have many more than two we might not be able to walk) :wink:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Come now !!!!
join the MCC were on the racecourse this weekend, lovely and sunny.. Town easy walking distance.. 
Bingo tomorrow night.... :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You can overnight at Little Roode car park on the town side of the river.
Done it a few times 
Less than 5 minutes walk to the shops, so keeps Mrs happy 
Also has a river view


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, wish we could , got other things in the way this week, thinking of early September, but have a good week/ weekend


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Little Roode car park


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> Little Roode car park


Thanks Grath, looks great night stop , and we will deff stop there on our future round tour of UK but we were looking for somewhere for 2 or 3 nights, got people to meet and drinks to drink LOL


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If you are a CC member there is a CL in Ferry Lane just off Sealand Rd and about 500yds from the Park & Ride. It's called Thornleigh Park Farm 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/t/Thornleigh-Park-Farm-Chester-2560.htm


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

paulmold said:


> If you are a CC member there is a CL in Ferry Lane just off Sealand Rd and about 500yds from the Park & Ride. It's called Thornleigh Park Farm
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/t/Thornleigh-Park-Farm-Chester-2560.htm


Thanks Paul , looks just the job will investigate!!!


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

we stayed at a lovely site out on the Whitchurch Rd a couple of miles past the Park&Ride. In Grounds of old vicarage type place.Gate at rear of site out to Canal towpath (about 4 mile walk or cycle to Chester centre)..Lovely. Can't remember name at mo', my OH is away in van but if it is any interest she will be back in couple of days.

Just had a look on Google Earth and it is on the left just past the "Cheshire Cat" at Christleton..If you have GE you can see it between the A41 Whitchurch Rd and the canal.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

wackywyco said:


> we stayed at a lovely site out on the Whitchurch Rd a couple of miles past the Park&Ride. In Grounds of old vicarage type place.Gate at rear of site out to Canal towpath (about 4 mile walk or cycle to Chester centre)..Lovely. Can't remember name at mo', my OH is away in van but if it is any interest she will be back in couple of days.
> 
> Just had a look on Google Earth and it is on the left just past the "Cheshire Cat" at Christleton..If you have GE you can see it between the A41 Whitchurch Rd and the canal.


Here you go:

http://www.netherwoodtouringsite.co.uk/

A lovely site.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Are you going or gone (as it started oday) to the MCC rally at Chester - Tonka, we are going in the morning


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Dodger.. we are here now..
Arrived Thursday lunchtime... about 30+ vans so far and more expected today. Plenty of room, weather mixed so far sunny and cloudy.
Good Fon access with the x-faculty wifi aerial  

see you laters maybe..


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Tonka, we are a couple of rows behind you walking back towards rally entrance. Have a MH Facts sticker on van door and yellow smiley flag up


----------

